# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Help with frame distribution

## haliopt

Can anyone tell me who carries Puma in Canada?
Thanks

----------


## coupe

Perfect Optical

----------


## Aberdeen Angus

They're made by Charmant. Can you not get them direct from Charmant US in NJ? Would have thought that would be cheaper.

----------


## Chris Ryser

In Canada you need different markings on optical frames than in the USA therefore you got tp purchase them fro the local importer.

----------


## Aberdeen Angus

Interesting. What is it that has to be different?

Curious, because I remember about 10 years ago Rodenstock were doing a deal on titanium frames (80% off) here on frames which were supposed to be for the American market, but were unsaleable for some silly reason (stamped made in Japan or something).

----------


## Chris Ryser

USA ........................Frame Italy

Canada.....................Made in Italy

----------

